# Killing Plague Marines



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

I Can't seem to kill plague marines:angry:, ever.

any tips?


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

you do space marines right?
well mass firepower won't do as much as you want so your best bet is plasma cannons(no instant death but its a blast so its worth it), missle launchers, lascannons and any other S8 AP3ish weapon. you might also think of using drivebys with melta guns after youve softened them up with your other shots
Now for combat you better off using assault termies. any variation is fine as lightning will need 5s but they re-roll. TH need 2s and strike last. not that big of a deal as they need 4s and 4s to wound. Then you have a 2+ save. The only incident is the asoiring champ as he will likely have a PF so try to take out enough with shooting then charge with LC termies and a chaplain. Maybe give them furious charge and your good to go.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

carmichael666 said:


> I Can't seem to kill plague marines:angry:, ever.
> 
> any tips?


This is one of the times where a Vindicator can come in really handy. Its massive blast is powerful enough to make mincemeat out of a Land Raider on a direct hit, so it can easily reduce Plague Marines to piles of stinky goo.

Close combat is probably your best bet overall, though. A unit of Terminators with power fists or lightning claws will make short work of units of Plague Marines, as will anyone armed with a power weapon or fist. The key to dealing with these ultra-resilient warriors is to deny them their _Feel No Pain_ save by hitting them with weapons of S8+ or with weapons that ignore armor in close combat.

Try to avoid firing your normal bolters and such at them. Plague Marines excel at shrugging those kinds of things off, so you'll spend precious energy for little gain.

Good luck,

Katie D


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

well, I've never had a problem with them, just field plasma, plasma and more plasma (oh, and a lascannon). Also try dreads with ass cannons and hvy flamers, as they don't have a great deal of anti-tank weaponary (plasma guns and melta guns, but with a dread you should be able to advance without being hit too badly by the these weapons)


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

Terminators, Plasma Cannon Devastators, Vindicators.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

well, I don't advocate tailoring your list... but I use a healthy amount of missiles and lascannons!

I don't recommend plasma. They will still get their FNP roll. You will be paying lots of points for plasma weaponry that will be only half as effective as normal. You don't want to get in a short ranged firefight with plague marines. That's what they excel at.

Kill their transports. Then waste them with missile launchers and lascannons as they plod towards your lines. Then nail any threatening remainents with a power fist/wpn charge as Katie stated.


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Shot them with EVERY SINGLE THING EVER. Your bound to kill one. Or, to make it funnier, ally with guard and kill them with lasguns. Watching the chaos player looking shocked at his dice is a funny sight to behold.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Anything that uses the mighty Pie Plate of Doom. Including but not limited to: Vindicators, Leman Russes, Whirlwinds, Demolishers, Basilisks, Shadowsword, Vanquishers, Plasma Destroyers, Defilers, Submunition shells, Flux Arcs, Bomb Chukkas, Grot Bombs, Demo Charges, etc.

Also, massed small-arms can put the hurt on. Not one or two. I'm talking twenty Rapid Fire weapons at once.

-Dirge


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i kill them with my pathfinders


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Mad King George said:


> i kill them with my pathfinders


You must be very lucky.

Katie D


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

for marines, the vindicator is probably the most effective thing. 

as katie said, close combat is the key. most of their strength lies in their FNP save, and its much easier in combat than shooting to deny them this.


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

yeah close combat definitely is a solution, i suggest power fists, since power weapons still need a 5 (in most cases) to wound. also don't rely on your additional charge attacks, you won't get any...

but killing them with lasguns really requires a lot of luck on your side and a lot of bad luck on your opponents caus you need around 72 lasgun shot from guardsmen to kill one (yes, ONE not a unit of 9...) plaque marrine.

so what remains? yeah forget plasma and that stuff, just bring in the big blasts with str8+ and ap3- or many powerfists (since you won't get bonus attacks for charging)


----------



## benCh (Feb 4, 2008)

Kill them with lasguns? Do you realise how many guards are needed to take out one Plaguemarine? 

DO YOU REALISE?!?!?!

(if you don't, the above person has done the maths)


:no:


----------



## fabbe88 (Nov 26, 2007)

I actually have had a super opportunity to annihilate a squad but too bad Tau Vaders Stormtroopers only hit what they dont aim for, 24 Pulserifle shots improved with a markerlight, 5 hits, 2 wounds, 0 kills... i cried within.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

What usually works against me is a dev squad focusing fire. Once squad is weakened from round 1 firing, I usually get hit by either a bike squad or assault squad. The assault squad holds less fear for me due to S4 vs T5 but the bike squad forces me onto a "level" playing field. Hope this helps.


----------

